# The Sheep and the Horses - Schleicher's fable



## trigel

This is just me doodling around. I might eventually use this...
*
The Sheep and the Horses
*
A sheep that had no wool saw horses, one of them pulling a heavy wagon, one carrying a big load, and one carrying a man quickly. The sheep said to the horses: "My heart pains me, seeing a man driving horses." The horses said: "Listen, sheep, our hearts pain us when we see this: a man, the master, makes the wool of the sheep into a warm garment for himself. And the sheep has no wool." Having heard this, the sheep fled into the plain.
*הכבש והסוסים*
כבש שלא היה לו צמר ראה סוסים; אחד מהם גרר מרכבה כבדה, אחד סחב עומס גדול, ואחד סחב אדם מהר. אמר הכבש לסוסים: "לבי כואב לי, בראותי בן אדם נוהג בסוסים." אמרו הסוסים: "הקשב, כבש, לבנו כואב לנו בראותנו זאת: אדם, האדון, עושה לעצמו בגד חם מן צמרו של הכבש. ולכן לכבש אין צמר." לאחר ששמע זאת, הכבש ברח לתוך המישור.

My doubts are mainly about "נוהג בסוסים" (Is נהג the right word for driving horses?) and "לבי כואב לי" (almost certain the latter is off). If you have other issues. by all means let me know.


----------



## origumi

You can compare to this, last paragraph.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> You can compare to this, last paragraph.



Your link does not seem to work for me.


----------



## origumi

Here is the relevant part:

כבשה ללא צמר ראתה כמה סוסים, אחד מהם משך כרכרה כבדה, שני נשא  מטען כבד, ושלישי נשא אדם ודהר במהירות. הכבשה אמרה לסוסים: "כואב לי לראות  אדם רוכב כך על סוסים". ענו לה הסוסים: "ולנו כואב כשאנו רואים אדם הופך את הצמר של הכבשה ללבוש  חם לעצמו ומותיר אותה ללא צמר". כששמעה זאת, נמלטה הכבשה לאחו.

No artistic value in the _ynet _text, corny language, yet this is how the fable is translated in a leading Hebrew site.


----------



## trigel

>No artistic value in the _ynet _text, corny language, yet this is how the fable is translated in a leading Hebrew site.

ו...?

More importantly for me, how does my translation compare? I would say they look pretty similar to me, but I translated more literally. And I doubt that people really expect a text primarily meant for linguistic exploration/speculation to be translated with a lot of "artistic merit". If it's really so bad, is mine worse?


----------



## DieHigh

Your translation is fine and has little literary flavor, which I think is great for a fable.

To you questions: it's never נהג בסוס, but רכב על סוס.
לבי כואב לי sounds fine to me. You can also say לבי דואב למראה.

Here's my comments on your translation, if you're interested. Others may disagree:


> כבש שלא היה לו צמר ראה  סוסים [גם אני, כמו ynet, הייתי כותב "מספר/כמה/קבוצת וכד' סוסים]; אחד מהם גרר מרכבה כבדה, אחד סחב עומס גדול [אני לא בטוח אם המילה עומס מתאימה כאן. אולי "מעמסה גדולה" או "מטען גדול" יהיו טובים יותר], ואחד סחב אדם מהר [זה נשמע לי ממש מוזר. לפני שקראתי את התרגום של ynet חשבתי להציע "ואחד סחב אדם במהירות" או "הרכיב עליו אדם במהירות", אבל גם אלה קצת צורמים לי באוזן, אז הייתי ממליץ לך לאמץ את דרך התרגום שלהם שפירקה את הפעולה ל"נשא/הרכיב/סחב" ו"דהר (במהירות)" – זה נשמע יותר טוב ויותר הגיוני]. אמר  הכבש לסוסים: "לבי כואב לי, בראותי בן אדם נוהג בסוסים." אמרו הסוסים: [לא טעות, אבל "ענו" ראוי כאן יותר]  "הקשב, כבש, לבנו כואב לנו בראותנו זאת: אדם, האדון, עושה לעצמו בגד חם מן  צמרו של הכבש [אני חושב ש"מצמרו של הכבש" או "מן הצמר של הכבש" עדיפים. "מן צמרו של הכבש" לא נשמע לי נכון] ולכן לכבש אין צמר." לאחר ששמע זאת, הכבש ברח לתוך המישור [אני היייתי כותב "ברח הכבש..."].
> ​


----------



## trigel

Toda, DieHigh; that said, I hope everyone has had a happy PI(E) day!


----------



## trigel

> זה נשמע לי ממש מוזר. לפני שקראתי את התרגום של ynet חשבתי להציע "ואחד סחב אדם במהירות" או "הרכיב עליו אדם ​במהירות​", אבל גם אלה קצת צורמים לי באוזן, אז הייתי ממליץ לך לאמץ את דרך התרגום שלהם שפירקה את הפעולה ל"נשא/הרכיב/סחב" ו"דהר (במהירות)" – זה נשמע יותר טוב ויותר הגיוני​



I understand... come to think of it, Korean would do the same thing.


----------

